# Transmision de video a traves de un walky



## MAPEC (Mar 25, 2006)

Hola a todos, estoy interesado en saber si alguien conoce alguna manera de enviar señal de video en tiempo real a traves de un walky y recibirlo en otro.
Yo tengo pensado mas o menos algo asi, una camara conectada a una especie de interface y este a un walky, por ejemplo un TH-F7 el cual transmita la señal de video de la camara y esta sea recibida en otro mediante otro interface y un monitor.

agradeceria enormemente cualquier información ya que llevo mucho tiempo detras de este proyecto y no encuentro nada.

muchas gracias


----------



## Raflex (Mar 31, 2006)

Hola, debes tomar en cuenta la frecuencia a la que transmite el radio, si no es muy alta lo que se enviaria seria capturas, pero no video continuo, o al menos que sea de muy baja calidad.


----------



## MAPEC (Mar 31, 2006)

la idea en principio es transmitir en la banda de 400 MHz que es la de aficionado la cosa es que ya habia pensado en intentar hacer algun tipo de compresion del video por ejemplo a mpg para que ocupe menos ancho de banda y luego descomprimirlo en el receptor.De todas maneras si tiene alguien alguna información de como transmitir imagenes aunque sean fijas tambien se lo agradeceria.

gracias


----------



## Raflex (Mar 31, 2006)

Puedes hacerlo por un viejo sistema de radioaficionados llamado SSTV, el tiempo que te lleva enviar una imagen jpg es aproximadamente 1 minuto. Inclusive en HF hay estaciones que continuamente estan transmitiendo imagenes.

En google encuentras el esquematico para hacer el modem, que no es mas que un operacional con algunos componentes.


----------



## sebas (Jul 18, 2006)

yo e transmitido imagenes a 100 metros sin audio con un simple oscilador de fm y captarlas con un tv comun y las emitia con una videocasetera


----------



## rlmartin (Jul 24, 2006)

sebas dijo:
			
		

> yo e transmitido imagenes a 100 metros sin audio con un simple oscilador de fm y captarlas con un tv comun y las emitia con una videocasetera



y como???
seria buenbo que nos lo dijeras 
gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 7, 2006)

hola gente del foro!!! soy nuevito...

El sonido y el video van separados por 5.5 mhz.

Por ejemplo... para meter señales de audio en el canal 6 de tv... la frecuencia sería 87.5 (lo que no recuerdo es si la imagen va por encima o debajo del sonido). Para meter sonido y video... con dos transmisores de fm vamos de 10


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 4, 2006)

ahora que lo pienso un poquito... la tv funciona de esta manera: el sonido va por fm y la imagen va por am... si, así es... y la banda comercial de fm (la banda 2 de vhf) es la que no se usa para televisión. se usa la 1, la 3...

por ahí tengo una lista de las frecuencias que usa cada canal.

Saludos


----------

